# what a waste.



## hunterich (Jan 17, 2011)

I live by my moto 'dont kill what you aren't willing to eat' but today I walked through a field and seen 2 rabbits impailed upon a metal fence, nothing wrong with the rabbits just a total lack of disrespect. I hunt rabbits and have done for all my life and would never kill any animal with the intension to harm rather than kill. If you kill any animal then treat it with the respect it deserves. All the game in my freezer has had a natural and happy, wild life and has been fettered or shot so an instant kill is affected, then after I will use every part of the animal.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah that is a shame that others have no sense of what life means. But when many don't even have any regard for human life, it is a wonder that we don't see that sort of thing more often. All life is a precious thing and no life should be squandered just for the sake of hitting a live target for bragging rights. I think sometimes when I kill an animal for the table that God gave life to that animal and watched it be born, watched it play as it grew up and perhaps laughed when it did something funny or cute and watched me take it for my food. I don't have any problems with taking wild game for the table, but it hurts me deeply when I think of animals being killed just for someone to have something to shoot at. There are plenty of "wild" bottles and cans littering our land to shoot at for all the unknown distance practice that anyone might need. There was once a time in my life when all I would have had to eat was pinto beans, but I was lucky enough to know where and how to hunt to be able to bring some meat to the table. I have taken the last edible item from my kitchen cabinet and was comforted to know that I could get some meat for tomorrow by going to one of my secret game spots and taking only what I felt me, my wife and son needed to get by until the next paycheck. God has always provided me and my family with what we needed to get by on. Sometimes I have to admit that my faith was wavering because God wasn't early with what I needed, but he has never been late.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Well said, Smitty. Well said.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

wd40 said:


> Well said, Smitty. Well said.


I agree! Well said.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes, Well said by both Hunterich & Smitty


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I agree; I've also been hungry, poor and tired. But I'm still here. Do you think it could've been a bird of prey?


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Smitty- couldn't of worded that better myself!!

Did you take the rabbits home rich?


----------



## hunterich (Jan 17, 2011)

Depends how long the rabbit has been dead, I check its eyes and if they are ok then I'll take it home, needs to be at the most dead for a whole day, once home I'll take the livers and heart out, if both ok I'll skin it and freeze it ready for eating. Ive found tones of rabbits and pheasants dead in middle of road and taken them home, I mean why not, nothing wrong with road kill as long as its fresh and in good condition.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am a killer of beer cans and soup cans. I cant help it I am a savage killer. I shoot because it is fun. I have nothing against hunting in the least. But for me it is easier to drive 5 minutes away to the store and buy a steak.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

smitty said:


> Yeah that is a shame that others have no sense of what life means. But when many don't even have any regard for human life, it is a wonder that we don't see that sort of thing more often. All life is a precious thing and no life should be squandered just for the sake of hitting a live target for bragging rights. I think sometimes when I kill an animal for the table that God gave life to that animal and watched it be born, watched it play as it grew up and perhaps laughed when it did something funny or cute and watched me take it for my food. I don't have any problems with taking wild game for the table, but it hurts me deeply when I think of animals being killed just for someone to have something to shoot at. There are plenty of "wild" bottles and cans littering our land to shoot at for all the unknown distance practice that anyone might need. There was once a time in my life when all I would have had to eat was pinto beans, but I was lucky enough to know where and how to hunt to be able to bring some meat to the table. I have taken the last edible item from my kitchen cabinet and was comforted to know that I could get some meat for tomorrow by going to one of my secret game spots and taking only what I felt me, my wife and son needed to get by until the next paycheck. God has always provided me and my family with what we needed to get by on. Sometimes I have to admit that my faith was wavering because God wasn't early with what I needed, but he has never been late.


VERY well said indeed Smitty!!!!


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

I have nothing against hunting but its very fun


----------

